# Label Software



## jake77 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been looking at the different software programs to create your own labels. What is the best program to get that is the easiest to use with good results. I am not very gifted when it comes to designing on the computer.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 24, 2009)

If you want the ultimate in easy, give George a call and get some of these
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdListMacDayLabels.asp
They are 30 cents a label or a lot less when ordered with a kit.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2009)

I use Avery labels. Their software is free an very easy to use.


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 24, 2009)

runningwolf said:


> I use Avery labels. Their software is free an very easy to use.




X2 ... easy to use


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2009)

Microsoft Picture it!


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 24, 2009)

My first labels are from WE they are nice but lacking personalization.
The second batch of labels that I will be applying in a couple of weeks were free from George with the purchase of my kit. I was able to customize them a bit more.
I do have a background in graphic design but just haven't bothered to fire up Adobe InDesign yet.
Eventually, I'll design them from scratch.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 25, 2009)

I use Avery's label software too. It has good basic features for a free program (and I'm even happy using the Mac version, which I suspect has fewer functions than the PC).


----------



## pelican (Nov 25, 2009)

I paid (too much in my opinion) for Print Artist Platinum, but I have liked what I can do with it -- and I can't do a lot with graphics... it's just not my 'thing'...


----------



## jake77 (Nov 26, 2009)

I downloaded the Avery program and have played around with it a little bit. How do you get all of the labels on one page? I only end up with one label to the page when it should be six. Which template does everyone use for a 750ml bottle? It is a neat program and should do all I need it to do, and its free.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 26, 2009)

I believe it is 8164 that I use (six to a page). To get the label onthe entirepage, after you click on print, selectsheets instead ofhow many eachwhere it asks you for quantity.


----------



## ZSHJ (Nov 26, 2009)

Does Avery have one that will do four to a page?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes. Go to your local office supply store and they have them. Also when you download their software it will show you the different formats they have for labels, everything from mailing labels to full sheet labels.


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 26, 2009)

Use Avery Label #8164. They are 6 to a sheet!


----------



## B.J. (Dec 1, 2009)

I bought Jasc Paintshop Pro a couple of years back for my wife. Just recently found it to be really nice for designing labels and using pictures. I have an Epson Photo Printer and it has almost all of the Avery templates loaded into it already(which I did not know until last night). I tried using regular label paper(6 to a sheet) and the labels I made were ok, but I found a website that sells glossy label paper for Avery templates which will look much nicer with the pictures I would print on them.


----------



## B.J. (Dec 1, 2009)

I bought Jasc Paintshop Pro a couple of years back for my wife. I found it be really nice for creating labels and my Epson photo printer has almost all of the Avery templates loaded into it already. I printed a few out last night and they looked nice. I used the 8164 template(6 to a page). I found a website that sells glossy label pape for the Avery templates and that would be much nicer for labels that have photos in them.


----------



## B.J. (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry for the duplicate posts. I got an error message the first time I tried to post a reply. Didn't know it still posted even with the error message.


----------



## hartm (Dec 1, 2009)

I use a Fireworks program which I also use at work to make web graphics and pics for my classes. Its not cheap, but I like it. I have used the glue-backed sheets for attaching to the bottles. It seems to work just fine and doesn't take that long.


For those of you using Avery labels...How easy does the adhesive come off the bottle for reusing them?


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 1, 2009)

hartm, it is a "B- - - -" to get off the bottles!!haha


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 1, 2009)

Avery makes a line of labels with "easy release" adhesive. I'm planning to try these.


----------



## bkwaggie (Dec 1, 2009)

There are several free versions of paint programs available. 


I recommend paint.net, this is similar to an older program Picture Publisher with some simple yet impressive editing capabilities.


If you are looking for high-end photo program similar to Photoshop CS3&amp;4 I would recommend Gimp. This is an amazing program and similar to Photoshop.


----------



## wctisue (Dec 1, 2009)

PeterZ is on to the same thing I am. Avery 6464 are *REMOVABLE* labels that go through the ink jet printer with ease. I scored 40 packages on eBay for $40 a couple of years ago. 150 labels per pack so I've got 6000 labels and that should last me a few more years!


Wayne


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 1, 2009)

Avery labels come off very easly. Let them soak a bit in hot water and oxyclean and they'll be floating off in 20 minutes.


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 2, 2009)

Peter, I guess I bought the Avery "hard to scrap off" labels!! hahaha


----------

